# Broke axle took out front diff



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Took the brute to Doles over Father's day weekend. Had a blast running through every hole there. The last hour, just before I was ready to go, I was helping several people get unstuck from this goo spot in a field. Everyone was getting stuck. When we pulled the last guy out I told the SxS with me to stick around for a sec while I took my turn. I went through three times, throwing mud like a hero. Then got stuck 6 feet from the edge. The SxS thru me a strap and started to winch. The guy hollered "give it some gas to help me out", so like a newbe, I did. As soon as the front tires hit the hard pack on the edge, while the rear was still in the goo, POP! goes the left front axle. It wasn't content to just blow the CV joint, no no no, it had to take a chunk out of the diff case. After reading all about it on MIMB, I got it all apart last night and thankfully discovered that I only needed a new outer case cover, a seal, one needle bearing, and a inboard cv joint. The clutch pack, teeth and all seem to be fine, even the rest of the axle is fine. Bout $250. Getting that diff out of the frame was a frusting pain, but entirely doable. I've got the extended warranty, but I figure with all of the mods in my sig, they would not even considering fixing a blown cv joint under warrenty. And it was kinda my fault, not the equipment's.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I just broke the front left cv too 75$ to replace the whole thing ebay the cv man. Hows the three inch working out for you and that front diff is a pain to get out but im getting good at it four times now.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks pretty....you have as much damage as I have from last sunday. I'm going to start a thread tomorrow though. I messed up my arm from the wreck and broke my finger fighting tonight. Look out for the thread.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Brutemike, you just buy the entire axle on ebay for $65, right? The ebay description says new, unopened item. It seems like a good deal when I see other atv sites sell just the inboard joint for $71.

As bad as I want a gorilla axle, its sure is hard to spend $380 when I can get an oem for $65. If I got the gorilla, what would break next time, probably something inside the diff? I know there are lots of differing opinions on this one.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey, bigforeman, saw your post on the gorilla axle cups. Guess you can break the gorillas also! What in the world did you do?? Hows the arm? And who are you fighting?


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

robisra said:


> Brutemike, you just buy the entire axle on ebay for $65, right? The ebay description says new, unopened item. It seems like a good deal when I see other atv sites sell just the inboard joint for $71.
> 
> As bad as I want a gorilla axle, its sure is hard to spend $380 when I can get an oem for $65. If I got the gorilla, what would break next time, probably something inside the diff? I know there are lots of differing opinions on this one.


My buddy has a 65. axle in his brute, It looks as good as the orginal, the CVs actually appear bigger. I bought all new axles for my wifes Polaris 700, but I got the 99.00 Heavy Duty axles because he had them in stock for her application. I asked what the difference was between the 65.00 and the 99.00 heavy duty axles and he told me the center axles is made of 4340 chromeoly steel on the heavy duty 99.00, the CVs are the same.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I called the cv man today and asked him the difference between the $65 and $99 axles and he said they are the same and that he is having a price war with a competitor and that is why we see two different prices. He said he had heavy duty axles that he makes inhouse but they cost $250. He also said the $65 axles are made by a 3rd party to the OEM specs. He said the price will likely go back to $149 after his war is over. Sounds fishy, but I took the chance and ordered the axle anyway. I ordered around 3pm and received a tracking number by 6pm. I'll report on how they hold up to 29.5 laws.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Got the front Diff back together. Its not that bad of a job. The pipe end that I used for the converter spring compressor was a perfect fit to use as a needle bearing and seal driver. The manual states that you should torque the left diff cover bolts to 87 ft-lbs. That has to be a mistake, these are small bolts going into aluminum. I set my torque wrench to 50 ft-lbs and still didn't feel comfortable tightening them until I felt the click. Getting the diff back into the frame was as much fun as getting it out, but it does just fit. Got everything buttoned up and fired her up for a test ride. Held my breath when switching it into 4wd and it worked perfectly! No clicking, no flashing lights. Once again MIMB membership gave me the knowledge and courage to tackle a problem that I would have otherwise left to the dealer. 

See the pics showing the difference between the stock axle and the $65 CVMAN axle from ebay. The ebay axle (bottom one in both pics) seems to be thicker, though I didn't measure it. Still have to see how they hold up in mud, didn't make it to Doles this past weekend, but hope to go to rocky creek this month.


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Went to Creek Bottom at Doles today and really tested the $65 front axle. I went through the usual big mud holes, got stuck, hung up on roots, water walked, the whole bit. The axle took it all with no problems. Not even a torn boot! I can state with confidence that the $65 cv man ebay axles will stand up to the abuse of the brute with 29.5 tires.

The best news is that I didnt break anything, so I'm good to go for the labor day ride!! I cant wait!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

N2Otorious said:


> My buddy has a 65. axle in his brute, It looks as good as the orginal, the CVs actually appear bigger. I bought all new axles for my wifes Polaris 700, but I got the 99.00 Heavy Duty axles because he had them in stock for her application. I asked what the difference was between the 65.00 and the 99.00 heavy duty axles and he told me the center axles is made of 4340 chromeoly steel on the heavy duty 99.00, the CVs are the same.


how or where did you find axles at that price, i look all over cv mans stuff on e-bay an did not see that kind of priceing


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he might have been missing a "1" on the front 
165 and 199 ?


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

At 65 you could buy and re sell to make a profit.:thinking:


----------



## skullman (Sep 26, 2009)

Same happened to me last weekend on my '08 750. Looks like a lot of mud and sand made its way in to the case. Left side blew but looks like the seal(?) on the right side was bad when I pulled the axle out - any way to tell when seals are an issue other than low fluid level (can't see the seal because of the axle). 

Assuming I can clean out the case well enough to reuse? Is there a source for a complete new case (if needed) rather than the dealer? Step by step instructions available to put the case back together to support the Manual instructions? 

Also, if cost wasn't an issue, Gorilla axles or the CV Man? I have a 2" lift with Maxxis Bighorns (27").


----------



## skullman (Sep 26, 2009)

Looked for "CV MAN" on ebay - no luck. Did find axles from "Usedtool2006" - any experience with his stuff?


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

robisra said:


> I called the cv man today and asked him the difference between the $65 and $99 axles and he said they are the same and that he is having a price war with a competitor and that is why we see two different prices. He said he had heavy duty axles that he makes inhouse but they cost $250. He also said the $65 axles are made by a 3rd party to the OEM specs. He said the price will likely go back to $149 after his war is over. Sounds fishy, but I took the chance and ordered the axle anyway. I ordered around 3pm and received a tracking number by 6pm. I'll report on how they hold up to 29.5 laws.


I think he just lucked out and got a deal.:haha:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

monsterbrute750 said:


> I think he just lucked out and got a deal.:haha:


I saw them for 65 on there a while back, told my buddy tim because he needed a axle. It has held up to his 29.5s... 

It was a price war, and the 65 price has gone back up...


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i looked last nite and saw a couple for 75 each


----------

